

360 Degree HD Image From Top of London's Shard Building - sparknlaunch12
http://www.willpearson.co.uk/virtual-tour/shard-360-dusk/

======
eschutte2
Beautiful, but I wish the scrolling wasn't backwards. Also the watermarks are
a little over the top.

